# Kündigung problematisch ? Nein!



## Andreas74 (10 April 2017)

Ich wollte hier nur mal meine Erfahrung weitergeben, ich hatte schon ein paarmal so Handy Abos und konnte die auch wieder problemlos kündigen


----------



## jupp11 (10 April 2017)

Schön für dich. Besser ist es den Müll durch Drittanbietersperre von vorherein zu vermeiden. 
Macht weniger Arbeit...


----------



## JasonDu (13 Mai 2017)

Naja manch einer will ja wohl diese Mehrwertdienste


----------



## jupp11 (13 Mai 2017)

Wer das will, soll auch dafür blechen. 
Hier geht es aber fast ausschließlich um untergeschobene und ungewollte Aboabzocke.


----------



## KarlG (5 Juni 2017)

Bei mir auch, nur ist es die Frage wie ich mir das zuviel gezahlte zurückhole


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juni 2017)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/handy-abo-kuendigen


----------



## Paddler (1 Juli 2017)

Drittanbietersperre hat auch ihre Nachteile.
zB kann man dann in manchen Städten keine Fahrkarte für den ÖPNV kaufen


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juli 2017)

Quark mit Sauce


----------



## Sepp66 (3 Juli 2017)

Also ich kenn diverse Beispiele, wo du etwa eine Buskarte mit Premium SMS bezahlst - was ja auch sehr praktisch ist. Wie soll das mit Drittanbietersperre funktionieren ?


----------



## Hippo (3 Juli 2017)

Wäge ab ...
Das Risiko abgezockt zu werden oder ggf mal was noch Old School bar auf Tatze zu bezahlen.
Wobei ich mir jetzt gar nicht sicher bin ob eine einzelne Premium-SMS da drunter fällt.


----------

